# Assassin's Creed arrives on Blu-ray/Blu-ray 3D and 4K UHD and DVD on March 21st 2017



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> THE TIME HAS COME FOR GAMERS EVERYWHERE TO EMBRACE THE CREED. ASSASSIN’S CREED ARRIVES ON DIGITAL HD MARCH 10, 4K ULTRA HD,
> BLU-RAY™, 3D BLU-RAY & DVD MARCH 21
> 
> With Over 90 Minutes of Behind-the-Scenes Footage, Featurettes and Immersive Action,
> ...


----------

